# Wife says I crossed the line.



## JOSHUAZ2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Purchased a 30 amp sinker EDM the other day and after getting it home the wife asked what I was going to do with it. While they have a lot of uses I couldn't give here a honest plan for the machine so it's been a difficult few days. Oh well I own it now.

For the details it's a easco sparkmatic from the mid 70s. it was updated in the late 80s and used in a small machine shop until a few years ago when they ran out of work for it. I got it with a lot af tooling and electrodes (carbon and coppertungsten) and to sweeten the deal I got a delta carbide grinder with dual diamond wheels. All this for $1100. I will post pics when i get it reassembled and running.

Now all i have to do is learn how to run an EDM and i will be all set.


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice score but you better be sweet to SWMBO or you mite be looking for a new home/shop. Take her to Red Lobster or some other nice place.

Paul


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine would have been ****** at an 1100 dollar purchase, without a discussion.  I know it gives ger an opportunity to say it is a bad investment, but it keeps the house on limits instead of sleeping in the shop.  Buy her a nice fress or take her out and do something she likes and it will improve the current chill pretty soon.  I always time a buy right after I do something really nice for her.  She has even figgered that ploy out abd asks what I am up to now..  That SWMBO is a wily one.

Bob


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Mar 7, 2013)

After 32 years she is used to me bringing home all kinds of stuff. What really set her off was the fact that I couldn't think of a use. It is simply a neat toy to experiment with.

I took her to a nice restaurant and in the middle of diner she mentioned "that thing" again. It's funny the 40,000 lb army wrecker went over better.

Roy


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 7, 2013)

in 04, i paid off the house, bought and paid for her new car, new living room furniture, new engagement wedding band set, an 18k gold neckless, new big screen for the living room. and then i said now it is finally my turn and i havent stopped yet. of course in 05 when the ramp into my shop rotted away i didnt replace it. and with her bad hip she cant get in there ( I'm taking no risks  lol ) she does now know that local shops call me to make things because they cant do what i can do now as easy... lol
 i heard that the other day  " why is joe at the machine shop calling you to make something for him? "
and i also told her "to take the pressure off of you i'll just put the electric bill on my account so you wont have to worry about that bill anymore"
if she seen the bill i would not be able to type this...
steve


----------



## Ray C (Mar 7, 2013)

Two simple words for all you guys:  "Slush Fund".


----------



## Rick Berk (Mar 7, 2013)

Tell her you can now remove broken taps from holes.


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 7, 2013)

Josuhaz2,
Nice score!
I feel your pain. 
I also need to justify purchases.
My garage can get really cold in MN (she knows where the gas shut off is in the house).
Best to devise a use, confess your sins, and beg for forgiveness.

Nice Score!


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 8, 2013)

After 35 years my wife and I have an agreement. She says I can bring home anything except another woman. This works okay but can add a little extra cost to my toys. She seems to think that she should also be able to bring home toys for her interest. However I have learned to deal with that attitude. For example she got interested in fused glass art and wanted a front loading furnace so she could melt some at home. Being the great guy that I am I located a nice used heat treat furnace and bought it for her. I did not need to come up with a use, a need, or justify the cost for it. I just have to not mess up her furnace with any dirty metal. If I do I just clean it before she finds out. I also have to bite my lip and tell how nice her fused glass junk looks.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Ray C (Mar 8, 2013)

Holy smokes!  I just got away with that same trick.  The better half likes pottery and all that stuff and when I said a couple months ago that I wanted to make a heat-treat oven, her only response was will it be able to work on ceramic and clay and will it be big enough to hold large pots and bowls...  Man, that was easy!  Dodged a bullet on that one.




bcall2043 said:


> After 35 years my wife and I have an agreement. She says I can bring home anything except another woman. This works okay but can add a little extra cost to my toys. She seems to think that she should also be able to bring home toys for her interest. However I have learned to deal with that attitude. For example she got interested in fused glass art and wanted a front loading furnace so she could melt some at home. Being the great guy that I am I located a nice used heat treat furnace and bought it for her. I did not need to come up with a use, a need, or justify the cost for it. I just have to not mess up her furnace with any dirty metal. If I do I just clean it before she finds out. I also have to bite my lip and tell how nice her fused glass junk looks.
> 
> Benny
> The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## stwb (Mar 9, 2013)

yes you did.you should pass it on to me and all will be harmony at your place.steve


----------



## xalky (Mar 9, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> I also have to bite my lip and tell how nice her fused glass junk looks.
> 
> Benny
> The Orphanage Never Closes



Her nice "fused glass junk"... For some reason that had me rolling. :rofl: ...Stop it :rofl: I got tears in  my eyes. :rofl:


----------

